# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Koude voeten/handen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat doen tegen koude voeten/handen? 

Meerdere factoren kunnen tot koude voeten (of handen) leiden. 
In de handen en de voeten stroomt het bloed voornamelijk doorheen de huid, die daar in vergelijking met de rest van het lichaam een grotere oppervlakte heeft. De bloeddoorstroming ondervindt er bijgevolg erg veel invloed van de omgevingstemperatuur. 
Bij een daling van de omgevingstemperatuur of een verlaging van de lichaamstemperatuur door warmteverlies trekken de bloedvaten in de huid samen om zo het warmteverlies te beperken. Bij sommige mensen is deze samentrekking overdreven sterk zodat de bloedtoevoer afneemt en de weefsels in de voeten of de handen te weinig zuurstof krijgen. Het gevolg zijn soms aanvallen van pijnlijke koude en zelfs 'dode' vingers of tenen. Dit verschijnsel wordt ook wel het 'fenomeen van Raynaud' genoemd. 
Bij andere mensen is de bloeddoorstroming in de benen verminderd omdat de slagaders in het bekken en de benen aangetast zijn door slagaderverkalking (atherosclerose). Dit veroorzaakt een typische pijn bij inspanning, nl. bij het stappen. Deze pijnklachten ebben weg als men even rust. Dit soort problemen komt overwegend voor bij rokers op rijpere leeftijd.
Bij nog andere mensen is er gewoon sprake van een verminderde bloedtoevoer naar de de vingers of de voeten, zonder dat er afwijkingen aan de bloedvaten vastgesteld kunnen worden. Deze mensen hebben bij koude vaak doorlopend last van koude, blauwe vingers. Deze aanhoudende verkleuring wordt acrocyanose genoemd. Als het lichaam goed opgewarmd is, b.v. tijdens zonnebaden, krijgen de vingers of de tenen bij deze mensen vaak een rozige kleur. 
Mensen die bèta-blokkers moeten innemen, klagen ook nogal eens over koude handen en voeten. Bèta-blokkers zijn geneesmiddelen die onder meer bij een verhoogde bloeddruk of hartproblemen voorgeschreven worden. Ze verhinderen dat de bloedvaten zich ontspannen. Het gevolg daarvan is een zekere vaatvernauwing en een vermindering van de bloed¬doorstroming en deze is het best merkbaar in de handen en de voeten.

De behandeling van koude voeten of handen hangt af van de oorzaak voor dit probleem. 
 In geval van atherosclerose b.v. kan men het verstopte deel van de slagader overbruggen of de verstopping weghalen.
 Als bèta-blokkers de oorzaak zijn, dan moet afgewogen worden of het ongemak voldoende ernstig is om de behandeling te wijzigen.

Als er geen oorzaak gevonden wordt, is een behandeling niet aangewezen. In dat geval moet u zich vooral warm aankleden en dit niet alleen aan de handen, maar ook aan het lichaam. De uitleg daarvoor is zeer eenvoudig. Het lichaam tracht overmatig warmteverlies te beperken en doet dit het eerst in die lichaamsdelen waarlangs veel warmte kan ontsnappen, namelijk de lichaamsuiteinden. Andersom, als de lichaamstemperatuur te hoog oploopt, tracht het lichaam de overtollige warmte kwijt te raken. Dat kan ondermeer langs handen en voeten. Het lichaam warm induffelen, helpt dus om koude handen en voeten te vermijden.
Loszittende kleding in meerdere lagen isoleert beter dan één enkel dik kledingsstuk. Een strakzittende jeans isoleert b.v. erg slecht en is dus niet aangewezen voor mensen die gemakkelijk koude voeten hebben. Een losse broek met daaronder eventueel broekkousen of een lange onderbroek schermen de benen veel beter af tegen de koude.
Men kiest ook het best schoenen met een dikke, isolerende zool die bovendien ruim zitten zodat men zonder enige hinder een paar stevige wollen sokken kan aantrekken.
Ruime wanten die men over dunne, goed isolerende handschoenen aantrekt, zorgen voor extra warmte. Eventueel kan men zich onder meer voor handschoenen en wanten tot sportzaken wenden die gespecialiseerd zijn b.v. in alpinisme. Het materiaal dat gebruikt wordt onder extreme omstandigheden is vaak van een hoge kwaliteit. 

(bron: gezondheid.be ,zie daar ook >
artikel : Wintertenen - Winterhanden (Perniones)
artikel : De ziekte en het fenomeen van Raynaud )

----------

